# Torbole - Malcesine



## spOOky fish (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

gibt's eigentlich mittlerweile eine bikebare Alternative zur Straßenverbindung Torbole - Malcesine (oder zumindest bis Navene)? Ich kann mich dumpf erinnern, dass da mal was inPlanung war.

mfg


----------



## Ars Volandi (23. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt mittlerweile ein Stück Radweg direkt am See entlang. Allerdings fängt das Ding erst kurz vor Navene an. Damit ist man tunnelmäßig also auch noch nicht wirklich weiter.
Also nur ein ganz kleine "Alternative".
Gruss, AV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2006)

Es sollte doch ein "Panorama"weg gebaut werden. Ob das Teil jetzt fertig ist kann ich nicht sagen,. Hab mir  vor einem Jahr das Teil bis zur Baustelle mal angetan und fand es ganz nett. Leider ist der Weg sehr eng geworden und daher IMHO für Biker gesperrt bzw. steht ganz oben auf der Sperrliste.


----------



## spOOky fish (23. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es sollte doch ein "Panorama"weg gebaut werden. Ob das Teil jetzt fertig ist kann ich nicht sagen,. Hab mir  vor einem Jahr das Teil bis zur Baustelle mal angetan und fand es ganz nett. Leider ist der Weg sehr eng geworden und daher IMHO für Biker gesperrt bzw. steht ganz oben auf der Sperrliste.



Ja genau, dieser "Panaoramaweg". weiß wer was Neues?


----------



## Didi123 (23. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es sollte doch ein "Panorama"weg gebaut werden. Ob das Teil jetzt fertig ist kann ich nicht sagen,. Hab mir  vor einem Jahr das Teil bis zur Baustelle mal angetan und fand es ganz nett. Leider ist der Weg sehr eng geworden und daher IMHO für Biker gesperrt bzw. steht ganz oben auf der Sperrliste.



Wo soll der sein...?


----------



## marco (23. Oktober 2006)

spOOky fish schrieb:


> Ja genau, dieser "Panaoramaweg". weiß wer was Neues?



so weit ich weiss ist er immer noch für biker gesperrt


----------



## karstenr (23. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt einen Panoramaweg von Torbole nach Tempesta. (Soweit mir bekannt set 2005) Mit einem Bekannten habe ich diesen einmal versucht und er ist nicht ohne Grund für Fahrräder/MTB gesperrt. Nach ca. 2Km recht schönem MTB Weg kommt man an die erste Eisentreppe (Eisentreppe mit Geländer an den Fels gebaut). Über solche Eisentreppen geht es danach rund 200Stufen hinab und zwischendurch gibt es kurze fahrbare Stücke (teilweise get es einige Stufen rauf). 
Der Linienbus Torbole  Malcesine nimmt aber auch MTBs mit.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2006)

karstenr schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Panoramaweg von Torbole nach Tempesta. (Soweit mir bekannt set 2005) Mit einem Bekannten habe ich diesen einmal versucht und er ist nicht ohne Grund fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der/MTB gesperrt. Nach ca. 2Km recht schÃ¶nem MTB Weg kommt man an die erste Eisentreppe (Eisentreppe mit GelÃ¤nder an den Fels gebaut). Ãber solche Eisentreppen geht es danach rund 200Stufen hinab und zwischendurch gibt es kurze fahrbare StÃ¼cke (teilweise get es einige Stufen rauf).
> Der Linienbus Torbole â Malcesine nimmt aber auch MTBs mit.
> GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/



Ok, hatte mich schon gefragt wie die an den FelsvorsprÃ¼ngen vorbei kommen wollen. Aber hÃ¤tte ja auch Pasubio II werden kÃ¶nnen oder wie am Monto Maggio in den Fels gesprengt sein


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Oktober 2006)

Der Weg fängt beim Freizeitpark Busatte an und sollte eigentlich bis Navene gebaut werden. Das hatte mir zumindest ein Angestellter vom Freizeipark erzählt.

2004 sah es da so aus:







und so :






Ich hatte damals eigentlich schon die Hoffnung, dass man sich irgendwann das geeiere durch die Tunnels spart, wenn man nach Malcesine will. Da ich aber das italieneische Straßenbau-Tempo kenne (siehe Ponale) rechne ich nicht sobald mit einer Fertigstellung.


----------



## karstenr (24. Oktober 2006)

Ja Tom,
das ist genau der Weg den wir probiert haben (Juni 2005). Er geht ab dem Bagger noch ca. 1km so weiter und dann kommen die Treppen runter nach Tempesta (mindestens 200 Eisenstufen, nicht gefährlich, aber nicht fahrbar).  Man kommt kurz hinter Tempesta raus (vor den langen Tunnels nach Navene).
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Oktober 2006)

Bis vor 4 Wochen tat sich zwischen Tempesta und Navene die Lücke noch immer auf. Erst am neuen Yachthafen geht der Radweg los.

Aber wer Zeit hat, kann ja die Altissimostraße bis zu den Sendemasten fahren, kurz davor rechts abbiegen und über die Dosso dei Roveiri nach Navene abfahren. Sind ca. 1200 gemütliche Hm, die Abfahrt ist recht geschmeidig und incl. Fotostop in gut 3 Stunden abzurollen. [clown]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bis vor 4 Wochen tat sich zwischen Tempesta und Navene die Lücke noch immer auf. Erst am neuen Yachthafen geht der Radweg los.
> 
> Aber wer Zeit hat, kann ja die Altissimostraße bis zu den Sendemasten fahren, kurz davor rechts abbiegen und über die Dosso dei Roveiri nach Navene abfahren. Sind ca. 1200 gemütliche Hm, die Abfahrt ist recht geschmeidig und incl. Fotostop in gut 3 Stunden abzurollen. [clown]



Klar. Und zurück dann einfach den Trail wieder hochkurbeln und  ab den Sendemasten nach Torbole abfahren


----------



## dertutnix (25. Oktober 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Klar. Und zurück dann einfach den Trail wieder hochkurbeln und  ab den Sendemasten nach Torbole abfahren



... der vorschlag von bruder jörn ist doch ok, geht es doch um den weg von torbole nach malcesine  
ab naverne dann auf dem neuen rad- und fussweg nach malcesine direkt zum alten hafen, guten wein in herrlicher atmosphäre geniessen und dann ganz relaxt mit dem schiff zurück nach torbole, wenn man dort wieder hin muss


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2006)

Zurück kannst die die bequeme Seilbahn auf den Baldo nehmen [local_hinweis879546] und dann ganz entspannt am Hang entlang abfahren.

Ok - ich sehe, ihr habt das "Augenzwinkern" meines ersten Postings übersehen.


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück kannst die die bequeme Seilbahn auf den Baldo nehmen [local_hinweis879546] und dann ganz entspannt am Hang entlang abfahren.
> 
> Ok - ich sehe, ihr habt das "Augenzwinkern" meines ersten Postings übersehen. :



Ja stimmt. Die Seilbahn wäre noch ne Möglichkeit... So könnten man dann auch bequem den Navene Trail *nochmal* dranhängen und dann als Tourabschluß auf den Vorschlag von dertutnix zurückkommen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du die Runde so fährst, dann ist aber min. ein Livebericht wie von Stunzi fällig.


----------



## schens (2. April 2009)

Was empfiehlt sich, wenn man morgens möglichst schnell von Torbole nach Malcesine zur Seilbahn will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. April 2009)

schens schrieb:


> Was empfiehlt sich, wenn man morgens möglichst schnell von Torbole nach Malcesine zur Seilbahn will?



Ein Auto  Die Strasse ist mit dem Bike echt ätzend, alternativ kannst du ja mal schauen wie man dort mit dem Schiff hinkommt...


----------



## wogru (2. April 2009)

Fähre würde ich nicht ewmpfehlen, die fährt erst nach Limone und dann nach Malcesine. Vor Ort Busfahrplan studieren und nachfragen ob sie das Bike mitnehmen, ansonsten bleibt nur radeln.


----------



## schens (2. April 2009)

Ok, danke.


----------

